# Broken capillaries?



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

DS is 6.5 weeks old, and is my third nursling. The last 2 mornings I've woken up with new patch on my right areola below the nipple that looks like broken capillaries. They aren't painful at all.

We co-sleep and part of me is wondering if somehow he managed to latch on a bit to my areola at night and sucked hard enough to break capillaries? I've been trying to wake up enough to ensure a good latch, and don't remember DS ever sucking on anything but the nipple, though my areola seems to suggest otherwise. I have no issues with my left side, it is only my right, which is what is confusing.

I can't seem to find anything online about this- everything about broken capillaries is about finding blood in your milk, and not about the surface of the areola. As far as I can tell there hasn't been any blood in my milk.


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tempestjewel* 

We co-sleep and part of me is wondering if somehow he managed to latch on a bit to my areola at night and sucked hard enough to break capillaries? I've been trying to wake up enough to ensure a good latch, and don't remember DS ever sucking on anything but the nipple, though my areola seems to suggest otherwise. I have no issues with my left side, it is only my right, which is what is confusing.


That has happened to me a lot. It usually hurts bad when it is happening, though, but not after.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Omg I was so gonna post the same question. I'm not sure if I woke up with it but I only noticed it now around 2. It looks likes a dark bruise or hickey about the size of the tip of my pinky and in it and arouns it, it has what looks like broken capillaries. It doesn't hurt but it freaked me out! Mine is on my left breast only on the areola very far from the nipple and I co sleep too. Coincidentally yesterday which doing errands and not nursing that same breast was hurting with sharp pains off and on for no reason for a couple hours... Maybe it's connected?


----------

